# 4410 Transmission Fluid Change



## GreenwoodProp (Mar 23, 2010)

As my friends down south would say, "I'm fixin' to get ready" to change the transmission fluid on my 4410 Power Reverser for the first time. I've read most of the threads I could find concerning this tractor but am wondering how difficult is it to drain and clean the suction screen (as described in the manual) or is this step even necessary? Any advice and or replies are appreciated.


ChuckG


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I wouldnt think it would be that big of a job, just follow what your manual says to do. Is there a reason for the change or do you just think its time to change it.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Shouldn't be that hard at all. Definitely clean the suction screen and have the proper sized storage reservoir.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The suction screen is located in the circular passage that the hydraulic oil manifold bolts up to under the center of the transmission. You DEFINITELY want to take it out and inspect it and clean if neccessary. The reason you want to check the suction screen is to inspect for excessive metalic particals, (a small amount is normal especially on a new transmission on th 1st oil change), or other contamination, as well as water/algae goo.


----------



## GreenwoodProp (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I changed the fluid, and filters tonight and cleaned the suction screen. I used a little break cleaner to help loosen the gunk on the filter and then blew it out from the inside with some air. Overall it was a very simple and straight forward process. For anybody that reads this just beware that the gasket (YZ81448) goes on first so that it fits behind the suction screen and this is not included if you purchase the filter pack but it is definitely necessary. 

Thanks again for everyone's input,

Chuck


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Glad to hear it went smoothly. Notice a difference in performance?


----------

